# Couple of Pots



## TMAC (Feb 6, 2016)

Turned a couple of pots from Wood Barter wood. One is a Bocote pot from Erik. Really nice blanks from him. The other is a Manzanita from Rocky. This is my first Manzanita to turn. Cast using alumilite. I really liked the way it turned out. Looking forward to casting more of this.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2016)

Good looking pots Tim !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2016)

Great lookin stuff! I take it the manzanita is dyed as well?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Barry. No dye. Just polished with Triple EEE and walnut oil.


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good job, those look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2016)

Those are fantastic! The manzanita would be my favorite too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 7, 2016)

Crazy nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet lookin callers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 11, 2016)

SCHAWEEET! Nice looking pots. I used to love hiking the high sierras in CA and the manzanitas were my favorite. Miss those. Didn't realize how pretty the wood might be turned like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome on 2 counts! That manzanita is a killer. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

